
Tesla to open R&D plant in Greece - dirtyaura
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/02/elon-musk-to-open-tesla-rd-plant-in-greece
======
GreeniFi
I'd warn Greece about Elon Musk. Never trust a Geek bearing gifts.

